# Tegu Laws



## DZLife (Apr 19, 2008)

I did a search, and couldn't find a definitive answer. Is there anywhere I can find laws reguarding owning tegus? I know that laws like this often vary from county to county, but does anyone know a place that might be able to answer my questions?
Or even better, does anyone know the laws themselves?

FYI: I live in San Diego, CA 92130

I am mainly wondering if I need to obtain any permits from the city....I just wanna be sure that I am 100% following the laws, as I have a neighbor who would do just about anything do make me get rid of my animals. She once called the cops when my dog was left at home, and he was whining, as he was upset that he got left home alone. I really don't understand why she is like that. I am always very polite. My animals have never caused her any trouble...
She finds excuses to complain about things that aren't animal-related, so maybe it's not them. 

Rant over.

As I said, I really need to make sure I am abiding all applicable laws....especially considering I just invested in a pair of chacoans....well, more precisely, Mike and I invested in a pair of Chacoans.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 20, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.dfg.ca.gov/">http://www.dfg.ca.gov/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there such a place? I don't know of anywhere in the lower 48 that does not allow you to keep tegus.


----------



## rule6660 (Apr 20, 2008)

That place would be HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 20, 2008)

rule6660 said:


> That place would be HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:



Well I don't think that is in the lower 48 states.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 20, 2008)

tegus do not requiere a permit in california I looked into it once, don't remember were i saw the list of animals that did not requier documentation.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 20, 2008)

lol....well, my lil Alligator lizard does!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 21, 2008)

I dunno. Some crazy places ban ferrets, so it would seem like they'd ban tegus too. Of course, most people don't seem to know what tegus are, so they might just not even think to ban them?


----------



## DZLife (Apr 21, 2008)

That's actually what I am thinking. Either way, even if they are technically banned, I will still keep them, and if possible, I will pay/apply for the neccesary permits.


----------



## shiftylarry (Apr 21, 2008)

What about New York City?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 21, 2008)

DZLife said:


> That's actually what I am thinking. Either way, even if they are technically banned, I will still keep them, and if possible, I will pay/apply for the neccesary permits.



If there are laws against it, you could always lie and say it's just a rare kind of some other kind of lizard that IS legal.. lol. 

Some people here have been trying to pass laws banning Retics, Afrocks, and Anacondas.. And if it ever goes through, i'm planning on telling people that my retic is really a rare morph of Burmese Python  It's not like these people even know the difference.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 21, 2008)

XD I guess I could try that, if push comes to shove.....
Actually, my point WAS to follow the laws, unless it 100% preohibited the ownership of a tegu here.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 21, 2008)

Best to follow all of the local laws...

...and when you do bend such laws best not to advertise...


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 21, 2008)

DZLife said:


> lol....well, my lil Alligator lizard does!



As does a CaliKing legitimately. Those are California Natives, and are protected. Tegus are not.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 21, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > lol....well, my lil Alligator lizard does!
> ...



I just re-researched the laws on my southern alligator lizard. All those of you in california should read this....well, don't read the whole thing, just hit ctrl-f and type in the name of the reptile that you are wondering about. If it isn't even o the list, then there most likely isn't any law regarding it, unless there is an all-encompassing law that refers to reptiles of your type.

Apparently, all you need to have to get to keep any of these reptiles (unless otherwise noted) is a sportfishing license. You may only obtain 2 from the wild. You may breed them. When they have babies in captivity, you can keep up to 25 of them, and any more than that, you have 2 weeks to "get rid of." Don't quote me on that, as that part was from memory.


*Edit: *  I took off the informational document that I just posted, as I realized that I probably can't post it on here (or anywhere) without legal consent from the original author.


----------



## jose2187 (Apr 21, 2008)

tegus are sold at the reptile expo and they have to comply with cali laws


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know any laws on tegus in the lower 48 states, as for New York, they have laws on monitors and constrictors, but once again, tegus are not monitors Chris.


----------

